# Ridgid RT 100 ???



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone use the ridgid RT100 or any other heating iron type? It sounds like a great concept, I'm not sure you could get them where you couldn't put a flame.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

I have used one. It comes in pretty handy at times, especially for repairing baseboard. Its so much nicer than worring about burning up the sheet rock or floor. Also have used it for repairing shower valves behind the tile or those plastic surounds. It is pretty fragile and heavy, those are the two drawbacks I encountered. And the carbon ends stay hot for along time. But we made a piece of wood with steel screwed to it for a cooling/resting platform.

When I get one, I would like to get it with the 12 ft leads. But i cant figure out why the rt-175 is 1000.00 bucks vs the 550.00 for the rt-100. Ridgid site does not do a good job of explaining the difference between the two models other than lead length.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The 175 is a higher amperage model...

Look at the pipe sizes they can handle...


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> The 175 is a higher amperage model...
> 
> Look at the pipe sizes they can handle...


When Looking at the two I did notice that the amperage was higher too. But Still where is the 500 extra here? I Just cant see why leads and more amps cost so much.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You'd have to ask Ridgid that one... :laughing:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I love it for the tight stuff or the folks that mention "burning". I don't know what size mine is but I have done 1 1/4 with it. The first joint is real slow to heat but once the carbons gets hot the rest go fast. With jumper cables it makes a good pipe thaw machine.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

907plumber said:


> When Looking at the two I did notice that the amperage was higher too. But Still where is the 500 extra here? I Just cant see why leads and more amps cost so much.


Well copper is high ya know and it does weigh 5.5 lbs more...


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I own a "Rems Hot Dog 2" it is 400 watts, I have only used it on 1/2" pipe, it works fine, although I hardly ever need it. It is supposed to work on pipe up to 1". It was a lot less $$ than the Rigid.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Rems Hot Dog 2


----------

